
Microsoft, Linked In to retrain unemployed workers for in-demand jobs - youeseh
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-30/microsoft-linkedin-to-retrain-unemployed-workers-for-in-demand-jobs
======
synack
According to the "Economic Graph" data linked from their press release, there
are only four employers hiring in Seattle and half of them are Amazon. I
really hope policymakers aren't making decisions based on this data alone.

[https://graph.linkedin.com/insights/labor-
market](https://graph.linkedin.com/insights/labor-market)

------
737maxtw
More of the same. Bootcamps to try to push down the salary of software
developers by flooding the market with folks who leave messes for others to
clean up.

Then they wonder why everyone is less productive afterwards.

